# [Tool] Rzscontrol



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

I couldn't find the rzscontrol binary here on the forum so I thought I'd share it with everyone. If you get the "rzscontrol not found" when trying to start compcache then this is what you need. http://db.tt/lkgAX1g9 
Instructions:
1) Download the attached file and use root explorer to copy to /system/xbin.
2) Open terminal emulator and type "chmod 0755 /system/xbin/rzscontrol" then hit enter.(don't forget get root first)
3) Still in root, type "compcache start".
4) Make sure its working by typing "compcache stats"

Sent while suffering severe sleep deprivation... hope everything got spelled ok. zzzzzzzz


----------

